# Lets go diving



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys, I just got certified by Craig Brice down at Bay Breeze Dive Center.. I gotta say that Craig is a great instructor. We got in the pool at first to get oriented, then we went to Vortex Springs and finished out our last 4 dives. Cant say enough about Craig, she is a good teacher..



I'm ready to dive! if anyone is going and wouldnt mind an extra diver, I'll pitch in on gas/food and whatever else is needed.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the cert. Keep an eye out on the scuba sections including the spearfishing section and the need a crew section. I and others post up when we need an extra.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

congrats man!!!!!! i gave you a call a few hours ago. i had to work a side job today. what else do you need ?


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on getting Certified!

There are plenty of opportunities to get out through the forum as you will soon find out.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ive had fun ever since.... Ive dove any mud puddle since. Its addicting like checkers!


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## dive&fish (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats on the cert, now get back in there for your advanced and dive dive dive. Pickens is a great training site , and it's almost free. Highly recommend diving there eevry chance you get. pm if you want I'll dive with you.

[email protected]


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good meeting you tonight Razor...and congrats on geting your cert1 Now you need to go and get your Nitrox too!

Like I said...PM me your number, and you got an invitationout with us!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Clay-Doh,

Im up for a night dive you in?

BOHUNTER


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Ha! Everybody knows Im a big wussy and don't night dicve! 

Renee however will...I'll drive the boat for ya all...screw that spooky crap!

By the way...them are some of the badest arrow heads, speardheas and knifes I ever seen made...you are talented man!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe we can figure out how to get a stone point on a shaft. Might have to use a different type shaft and shoot one band! You did say they have a screw on head. I think thats an option to make a screw on adapter and then haft the point onto the adapter... Ill figure it out. The projectile to be used will be exceptionally tipped and sharp! dont play when it comes to food on the table! LOL HAAAAAA

Appreciate the compliments. it was dark out there...LOL Naaa Ive been makin them for 4 years now.

The reason I wasnt last on the beach was when the drawers went down I knew it was time for me to get out! BEsides the Youtube video of Bob will surely top that off....Its a hard one to beat! <<HAAAAAA

Later on, for those who missed it last night, there was no nipple lickin that I saw... I was disappointed....

Steve


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bump for that - those arrowheads are badass


----------

